# Nice sand - UK?



## ZeeDeveel (9 Jan 2022)

Went to Maidenhead Aquatics today and they literally didn't have any sand. None. It was all either coral sand or fine gravel. I couldn't believe it. All their demo tanks were full of this beautiful white powder sand and they didn't even seem to sell a single bag of decent sand. 

Anyway I've ordered 2 bags of sand so far online, one turned up and it was a really fine gravel. The other was advertised as white and turned up grey. 

Can anyone please recommend a nice fine sand? Light coloured or white but not pure white. I only need about 2kg.

Thank you!


----------



## hypnogogia (9 Jan 2022)

JBL Sansibar White Substrate 5kg
					

White, fine substrate for Aquariums




					charterhouse-aquatics.com


----------



## ZeeDeveel (9 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> JBL Sansibar White Substrate 5kg
> 
> 
> White, fine substrate for Aquariums
> ...


Thank you, is it slightly off-white? Or pure white?


----------



## Jaseon (9 Jan 2022)

I was going to say River sand, but maybe not the colour you want.


----------



## AlecF (10 Jan 2022)

I have used aquasand and this Aquarium Sand 4kg 5kg 12.5kg 13kg 25kg Natural or White Fish Tank Substrate  | eBay. Both seem fine.


----------



## Wookii (10 Jan 2022)

ZeeDeveel said:


> Went to Maidenhead Aquatics today and they literally didn't have any sand. None. It was all either coral sand or fine gravel. I couldn't believe it. All their demo tanks were full of this beautiful white powder sand and they didn't even seem to sell a single bag of decent sand.
> 
> Anyway I've ordered 2 bags of sand so far online, one turned up and it was a really fine gravel. The other was advertised as white and turned up grey.
> 
> ...



I went through a similar decision making process - though perhaps not the same colour shade you are looking for - but you may find this thread has some useful input:









						Sand substrate recommendations . . .
					

I'm in the process of testing out some different sands when I come to rescape my tank later in the year.  I currently have samples of:   Unipac Aquarium Silica Sand Pool filter sand ADA La Plata sand   I've been using the La Plata in my current scape, and it is a nice varied grain sand, but very...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## AlecF (10 Jan 2022)

And don't buy the white Roman sand, it's like sugar! No plant can root in it.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (10 Jan 2022)

AlecF said:


> And don't buy the white Roman sand, it's like sugar! No plant can root in it.


Is that because it's too dense?


----------



## AlecF (10 Jan 2022)

ZeeDeveel said:


> Is that because it's too dense?


It's just not like sand. It's granular and all I can say is just like sugar. It doesn't flatten well, is hideous to work with, and sickly to look at. It has none of the qualities of sand. I had to chuck it all out. One decision I made that I glad of is using "proper" simple sand in my community tank. The corys like it and it's quiet easy to replace, hoover off of, and holds plants reasonably well. I'll never make a perfect carpet of green so I personally don't like the look of the popular substrates that look like charcoal beads. Just saying. I got the aquasand on amazon.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (10 Jan 2022)

Thanks all I've ordered the Unipac Silver Sand


----------

